# Vietnam pilot "Folk Songs"



## syscom3 (Dec 2, 2007)

I found this gem of a website just now.

Songs from SEA (South East Asia)

Pilots in the officers club between missions could really parody some of the popular songs of the era, with interesting lyrics.

This is part of the history of any war, that few people would know about unless "you were there".


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 2, 2007)

OUTSTANDING!!!


----------

